# soaking sweetbreads in ice?



## katemontreal (May 2, 2006)

Is it necessary to soak sweetbreads in ice for 24 hours before grilling?

Thoughts?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I was always taught to soak the sweetbreads in cold water, changing the water frequently until it runs clear. Then poach it in a white court-boullion, peel, and press. Grilling works, but dredging it in flour and sauteing in butter is great.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Like the post above, was tought the same method, but after all "clensing" is done, do a final soak in cream. And yes, sauteed is the only way to roll on these, IMO.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There is an excellent article on ChefTalk about this by Chef John Draz

http://www.cheftalk.com/content/disp...4&type=article


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I can see no real difference in flavor or cooking when not soaked.
I do wash all organs before cooking though. I agree, cook in heavily
seasoned basic court bouillon after pulling membrane. I press while
cooling using 1/2 hotel pan as base, then perferated 1/2 pan with 
sweet breads, then deep 1/2 pan full of beans, water, or wieghts
above. When chilled and pressed, slice and remove any veins or
foreign matter. Dust with flour and saute, the crispier the better.
IMOHO


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Soaking removes any traces of blood, which, if left in, discolours the sweetbreads and when congealed (and cooked) leaves a slightly gritty feeling. Soaking is also necessary for marrow as well.


----------

